# javaee.jar und rt.jar



## Tim-Erwin (30. Mrz 2009)

Hallo,

Ich arbeite an einem Projekt, in dem ich "javax.xml.rpc" verwende. Bisher habe ich j2ee verwendet, aber wegen Neuinstallation bin ich jetzt bei Java EE. Das genannte Paket war früher in der rt.jar, jetzt ist es in der javaee.jar. Die rt.jar ist (zumindest in eclipse) im Klassenpfad, so dass das Paket automatisch verfügbar war, das ist mit der javaee.jar nicht so, was ich einigermaßen komisch finde. Sie liegt auch an einem merkwürdigen Ort: /lib/javaee.jar, während die rt.jar hier liegt: /jdk/jre/lib/rt.jar (bezogen auf das Hauptverzeichnis des SDKs). Es scheint, als sei die javaee.jar nicht Teil der JRE.

Muss ich also die javaee.jar manuell zum Klassenpfad hinzufügen? Das wäre ja noch ok, aber wie ist das, wenn ich die Anwendung auf Rechnern installiere, die nur die JRE haben, aber nicht den anderen Ordner. Die scheinen dann ja nicht die javaee.jar zu haben. Sollte ich die in mein lib-Verzeichnis kopieren?

Wäre schön, wenn da jemand Klarheit reinbringen könnte.

Gruß,
Tim


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (30. Mrz 2009)

ja, natürlich ist die JEE nicht Teil der JRE.
Du musst natürlich die entsprechenden Bibliotheken selbst hinzufügen, oder mit der IDE deiner Wahl ein entsprechendes Projekt anlegen, dann werden JEE-Libs automatisch zum CP hinzugefügt


----------



## Tim-Erwin (1. Apr 2009)

Danke Sebastian,

das erscheint logisch, merkwürdig eben nur, dass ich es vorher nicht musste. Aber da wurde wohl einfach das rpc-Paket aus der Standard in die Enterprise geschoben.

Gruß,
Tim


----------

